# Ask a long time swinger anything



## Happyswingers (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm a happily married, 20 years, long time swinger husband (13 or so years swinging). I've been offering swinger advice for almost 10 years elsewhere and have seen and heard about every situation that can come up with "the lifestyle". 

I don't sugar coat anything, I am not a "swinging advocate", I've seen it destroy marriages and I've seen it make incredible marriages. 

With the high number of posts I see here about alternative lifestyles, and sexual arrangements, it might be useful to have someone who has lived that lifestyle successfully answering questions.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No, thanks.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Please review the Sex in Marriage Rules.


----------

